# Push Nuts? or Push Washers



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

Need some help guys....please
Which is right push nuts or push washers? Whichever they are, could someone tell me where I can buy them. Have had no luck finding them here in Nashville, Tn. If anyone knows a source or website I would appreciate you passing the info on to me. Need them to fit 1/4" fiberglass stakes for my new windsocks. Most all snows and blues gone from SEMO and NE Arkansas where I hunt, already gearing up for next year. Happy and Safe hunting to you guys in the north........Thank you 
poppaduck


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Try Jim over at www.prairiewinddecoys.com


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Poppaduck,
Try Steve at windsockdecoys.com

He's a super nice guy, should be able to help you out.


----------



## not for hire goose guide (Feb 21, 2006)

try www.aaronsgeneralstore.com i baught 5000 for 60.00 dollars heck of a deal hope i could help


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

I used the Pushnuts and had a lot of success with them:
http://www.spaenaur.com/view_pdf.asp?Page=C144


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

Many thanks to h2fowler,gooseguy,notforhiregooseguide, and squeeker for the info on the push nuts, also to 6162rk who pm'd me. You have been a big help and I appreciate it. I knew I could count on Nodak for help, BEST FORUM ON THE NET!!!!!!!!!.......Hope you guys have a safe and productive sping  season............poppaduck


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we used plastic push washers. we went with these because we can take they off easily to wash the windsocks in the washing machine after the season.


----------



## poppaduck (May 11, 2006)

Ryan_Todd said:


> we used plastic push washers. we went with these because we can take they off easily to wash the windsocks in the washing machine after the season.


Thanks Ryan, sounds like a great idea.....and I am assuming you had no problem with them coming off while you were hunting?
Have a safe and productive Spring Season...............poppaduck


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

we've never had one come off yet.


----------

